# Leg not splayed broken / scabbed



## Grace O'Donnell (May 8, 2020)

Hi
I have no idea what this is.

It's caused her to avoid using the leg and lean on the wing.

Banded the legs seems to not do much 
She hatched 11th April photos are today. 
She's got a scab and a bit of swelling.
I've put photos here.

She'd had it as long as I've know her the woman who gave her to me said she may have nicked it when hacking. 
Picked up on it a few days after getting her as the others picked at it. 
Seperate her banded her made sure she got to food and drink. 
Leg seems to not be going anywhere.





  








IMG_20200508_171925




__
Grace O'Donnell


__
May 8, 2020












  








IMG_20200508_171929




__
Grace O'Donnell


__
May 8, 2020











  








IMG_20200508_171929




__
Grace O'Donnell


__
May 8, 2020











  








IMG_20200508_172216




__
Grace O'Donnell


__
May 8, 2020


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't see enough but would try soaking the leg in Epsom Salts, drying then applying antibiotic ointment. You can try a tiny strip of vet wrap (coban) across that joint to protect it. 

There might be something else going on too. It looks like an umbilical hernia or prolapse going on. Check her bottom to see if all looks normal there.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I agree with Robin, the first thing you should do is soak her in epsom salt water and then everything else Robin said lol I would have said the exact same things


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

I can't see the pics. I get this: 
*Chicken Forum - Your Online Chicken Resource and Community - Error*
Gremlins, Robin, Gremlins!


----------



## Grace O'Donnell (May 8, 2020)

Sylie and Robin thank you. 

So glad I came to this forum I was trying to ask on another forum about this and nothing this helpful was sent. 

Vet tape should turn up in the next 2 hours. 
I'll have a good soak and bandage her up. Will come back with pictures if that too.

Thank you guys.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

TomC said:


> I can't see the pics. I get this:
> *Chicken Forum - Your Online Chicken Resource and Community - Error*
> Gremlins, Robin, Gremlins!


Grrr. Why do I see this before I've finished my coffee?

I'll do a screen grab and send it on where the techs can see what's going on.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Grace, could you change the settings on your media? I think there's one there that restricts who can see them. You need to switch it to public or something.

Sylie and I can automatically see them since we're staff. Others can't.


----------



## Grace O'Donnell (May 8, 2020)

Any better put In Public album.





  








IMG_20200508_171925




__
Grace O'Donnell


__
May 8, 2020











  








IMG_20200508_171929




__
Grace O'Donnell


__
May 8, 2020











  








IMG_20200508_172036




__
Grace O'Donnell


__
May 8, 2020











  








IMG_20200508_172216




__
Grace O'Donnell


__
May 8, 2020


----------



## Grace O'Donnell (May 8, 2020)

TomC said:


> I can't see the pics. I get this:
> *Chicken Forum - Your Online Chicken Resource and Community - Error*
> Gremlins, Robin, Gremlins!


I made a public album now see my new comment please and thank you


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's what it is. I don't use the media area so I'm unfamiliar with it's workings. 

We'll have to wait for Tom to show up and he can let us know if he still has a good reason to whine.  Man, he's going to get me for that.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Now that we're done with that, please keep us posted on how peep does. Yours is only the second one I've ever seen with a sore on the leg right from hatch along with the non use. The other was a slash down the side of the knee. 

This is how we all learn and try to remember for others in the future how to help the birds.


----------



## Grace O'Donnell (May 8, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That's what it is. I don't use the media area so I'm unfamiliar with it's workings.
> 
> We'll have to wait for Tom to show up and he can let us know if he still has a good reason to whine.  Man, he's going to get me for that.


Ahaaa thank you for the help. I didn't realise it was private so hopefully will have sorted it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm going back to your comment about the forum being helpful. We are here to help and to enjoy other's flocks or whatever critter has their hearts.

The advantage is that we've never been so covered up that posts get lost. Rarely are there suggestions that can cause further harm, something I've seen with other more heavily trafficked forums. And if it happens, we're quick to point out why what is suggested is a problem. 

If you could pass on the forum's existence it would be appreciated. We welcome everyone but spammers.


----------



## Grace O'Donnell (May 8, 2020)

That's great I will thank you. 
Ive soaked wrapped etc. Had some pet antiseptic stuff so used that. She's got a tiny bit of metacam each day she really liked that. Haha.

The scab is going to stay there for a while. 
It's so nobbly the wrap seems quite thick so I've banded the legs to stop her hip sticking out.

Feel a bit like I've tortured her but I think it might be better. She's cheaping loads but I'm not supprised.




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











IMG_20200509_173749




__
Grace O'Donnell


__
May 9, 2020











  








IMG_20200509_173701




__
Grace O'Donnell


__
May 9, 2020







View media item 2710




  








IMG_20200509_173800




__
Grace O'Donnell


__
May 9, 2020








Video too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I really need a new computer, it won't let me play the video right now.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

Yes, that fixed it. Thanks.



robin416 said:


> We'll have to wait for Tom to show up and he can let us know if he still has a good reason to whine.


You haven't begun to hear me whine... just ask my wife.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

Awww. Poor little guy. Looks like he's holding up saying, "It hurts when I put it down."


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Really, Tom? That bothers me. I'm going to have to see if I can get this danged computer to play the video.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's not happy being all bound up. 

What I would really like to know is what is under that scab. And a video of it without the hobbles. 

Yes, I got it to play. Finally.


----------



## Grace O'Donnell (May 8, 2020)

TomC said:


> Awww. Poor little guy. Looks like he's holding up saying, "It hurts when I put it down."


Thats exactly what it's saying to me. 
I can speak its cheap now.

I think I have other videos.

The scab is doing my nut in what is it. I can't find anything similar.

Let me send some more bits


----------



## Grace O'Donnell (May 8, 2020)

So hard to get a good angle on it


----------



## Grace O'Donnell (May 8, 2020)

IMG_20200505_124632




__
Grace O'Donnell


__
May 9, 2020








This any help.


----------



## Grace O'Donnell (May 8, 2020)

Scab is It's really hard. 
I thought at first when she was tiny maybe some stuck dirt or poop.
So I washed it then but nothing came off. I couldnt get her leg far enough down to even see it properly then. Couldn't Strech it down. 
I think where it sticks out on the side. It's what's pushing her legs out. 
Leg below the scab is swollen. 
Slightly white but I think due to the skin being stretched.

The lady we got her from said it could have been nicked when she was hatching. I


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If that didn't soften up after the soak then I don't think it's a scab. Did you put the ointment on it? 

What happens when the hobble isn't there? 

I'm wondering if that's bone you're seeing.


----------



## Grace O'Donnell (May 8, 2020)

Best theory so far. It is hard tiny bit sticky.










  








IMG_20200509_201342




__
Grace O'Donnell


__
May 9, 2020












  








IMG_20200509_201414




__
Grace O'Donnell


__
May 9, 2020








This one is her most comfortable position. I speak her cheap now. I joke it seems her fave way to sit.

Maybe banding made it worse. 




  








Comfortable position no cheaping.




__
Grace O'Donnell


__
May 9, 2020


----------



## Grace O'Donnell (May 8, 2020)

Oh I put leucillin antspetic on it.


----------



## Grace O'Donnell (May 8, 2020)

I think that's a good one shows how she moves.

She goes in circles a lot too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm going to guess you're in the UK from some of the things you said. Or at least somewhere in Europe. 

Any chance she can go to a vet and have an x-ray? I think this is a bone deformity or dislocation not a cut injury.

I wouldn't hobble her anymore either until you can get a more definitive answer. It's not helping things and making her miserable.


----------



## Grace O'Donnell (May 8, 2020)

Left the hobble off agree with you. 
Yes UK. Have a good vet down the road will take her there. 
Thank you for helping me work out what might be going on.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Unfortunately, sometimes pics can only take us so far when it comes to providing answers to questions. Your little girl's is one of those times.

It's a plus that you live in the UK since vets there are so much more willing to see chickens. They should be able to provide you with some answers.

I hope you'll come back and let us know what they say. I'm hoping for a good outcome.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

From the first pics, I had no idea how severe the issue is, I would have said to take her to the vet immediately, it wasn't until I blew up the pictures that I realized what you have going on. It is one of those things that makes you say "what in the heck IS that?" lol I hope that you are able to get her to the vet very soon. I agree the hobble is best off in this case.
Did you say it's sticky? Like, tape is sticky? or pokey like it is sharp like a stick?
It looks like a bone deformity to me. If so, you may have a house chicken on your hands, she would never be able to defend herself or anything outside like this, hopefully it's not permanent and the vet can do something though. *crossing fingers*


----------



## Grace O'Donnell (May 8, 2020)

Hey 

So the vets are seeing her today. We have had a chat as I'm lucky to know a very specialist vet over here. 

It's 50/50

She might be able to be bandaged or have the leg removed. 

Anything that would need a proper surgery is off the table really.

I'm lucky enough that they will see my chicks for free, of course treatment is something I pay for.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think the only issue with removing the leg is is she a heavy breed? If she is then the remaining leg will break down pretty quickly when she reaches adulthood.

I'm glad your vet is so willing to give her a look. I'm sort of dreading what they have to say about her.


----------



## Grace O'Donnell (May 8, 2020)

Same as that. The wait is killing me. Less than 2 hours til her appt now. 

She's a pekin batnam so hopefully small enough?!

I'm so invested in this chick now. 
She was born on Easter and the perfect Easter chick so that's her name. 

Ive had a lot of animals as I rescue others that I've had to let go after a longer time. I don't know why this chick is so special to me!!

Hopefully she turns into the easter miracle chick!!!

Will update as soon as. X


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm dreading and looking forward to the update. 

It has something to do with how we feel about the under dog and our need to protect and nurture them. 

Good on the bantam thing. Much less weight there for the leg to support.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

sooooo....what's the word??


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I suspect it wasn't good or she'd be here already. Dang it. I hope she just got busy and forgot.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Me too


----------



## Grace O'Donnell (May 8, 2020)

Sorry guys I thought I posted a reply before ei even drive home! Must not have hit post ‍♀

She's just fine!!!!

The lump was a well a mass of crap that was hardened around a tiny little wound.
So even though I soaked it nothing came away. He picked it off bit by bit. 

He said just keep cleaning it daily and wants an update friday.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you for updating us. It's a relief to know she's going to be fine.

Has her walk improved with the clean up?


----------



## Grace O'Donnell (May 8, 2020)

It has slightly yes. Still a bit wonky. 
But she stays straighter for longer. 

It seems when she's got less energy she Let's it splay out as she sit down. 

He said not to band it up yet. And wants a video of her walking Friday.

We do a little physio on her leg too. She can move it she just doesn't want to!! X


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's very much like us when we're having a problem with a joint for an extended period of time, we compensate. In compensating it causes other issues that need to be worked out. 

Tired? It's the same with us humans. Working to correct movement when we're tired is not high on the to do list. 

Good on not banding yet. Peep needs to work those muscles, probably stretch ligaments and tendons to get her going in the right direction.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

Great! Happy to hear she's doing better.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Prime example of why pics or even videos are not enough sometimes to provide the right answers.


----------



## Grace O'Donnell (May 8, 2020)

Exactly I find curiosity gets the best of me if I'm waiting for the vets. 

Especially now they are so overrun. 
You want to try and keep pain etc at a minimum. 

Definitely relieved I know what it is now. 
But yes. Never just go off pictures or symptoms from the Internet for a proper diagnosis!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Many times pics or videos are enough to diagnose what may be going on. Yours was one of those that after a time we know that they were not enough. I'm just glad you live where you do because of the vets' willingness to see chickens. Often we have to convince our vets to even take a try. Most won't.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I'm so happy to hear that she is okay. 

yeah, pictures can give us a very good clue most of the time but there is no substitute for hands on visual inspection. We can only do our best  I am certainly glad that you chose to come here and talk to us about the issue instead of strictly relying on pictures and articles from the internet.


----------

